# How to start prepping - lose weight!



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

IMHO, only ... And I know that I'm new on this forum...

But whenever I see people asking how to start prepping or youtube vids on how to start, I'm thinking to myself - Lose weight! The boring truth. Because how much will your 500 lbs of food or 10k rounds of ammo help if you die a month into SHTF because you don't have insulin. Or if you have a heart attack when you to try do any of the manual tasks that you'll need to in order to survive. 

And because it takes so darn long to get healthy then its naturally what you need to start on first. And, should nothing happen as a result of X, Y, or Z predictions then hey - you're healthy and that's invaluable. 

It does cost to diet but not mad bucks if you just do it slowly and reasonably. Oatmeal for breakfast, a salad for lunch, fruit for snacks, and lay off the soda and beer.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No beer.:vs_shocked:


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Killed me, too. I love beer - esp thick, black, malty beers. But they kill my waistline something awful so I switched to red wine. :'(


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Vodka is only 60 calories per shot


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang not sure why your looking at us old fat guys in that tone of voice. Fact is I only drink Bud Light..which is how I manage to stay so slim and plust taking the Shitzu for a walk around the block quite often. When he sees me put on shoes and strap the pepper spray to my wrist and grab my hat and golf club walking cane..he is ready to rumble. He knows mini .22 is already in the pocket of the grand pa pants. Animuls aint as dumb as they seem sometimes. Have drank about 3 soda pops in the past thirty years. Those things are not healthy. Good point. Glad to know the calorie count on Vodka TG. i may try sipping on that instead of the cheap canadian rot gut bourbon clone which is normally on the menu. Wonder how many calories for Windsor Canadian?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

You are new so I am going to be easy on you. I will refrain from being an ass

1st a skinny person with no food will die before a fat person with a bunch of food (unless the skinny person kills and eats the fat person) 
2nd being skinny and being fit are not equal
3rd I carry extra weight and I have back and knee problems.. my back and knee problems are not because I carry extra weight.. my problems were caused by 21 years of USMC/US Army NG
4th come shtf I guarantee everybody - even preppers will lose weight 

the real boring truth is that being skinny or a weight lifter or a marathon runner will do you no good if you have no rice, beans, water, meat, canned stuff

sure true your best to be fit and health... but do not NOT prep because you need to spend money on diet food


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Maine-Marine said:


> You are new so I am going to be easy on you. I will refrain from being an ass
> 
> 1st a skinny person with no food will die before a fat person with a bunch of food (unless the skinny person kills and eats the fat person)
> 2nd being skinny and being fit are not equal
> ...


Definitely do the rest of prepping - but I guess my point is that how are you going to prep your way out of type 2 diabetes? Or congestive heart failure?

Also true, thin and healthy are not the same. I didn't get on a soap box about a workout but I'd recommend actual work over a workout so as to better stimulate larger muscle groups rather than targeting individual muscles. I chop wood as my primary workout ...

Finally, you're entrenched here so I'll go easy on you  Mad respect to ya'all who have been posting here for years.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Being healthy and physically fit is the best prep, also getting your body used to small portions is a great idea.
Welcome to the forum, @zachthemac , stay a while and read some of our previous threads on this very subject.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I got a lumbar strain at work one time. Very painful if you ever had one. Walking up a froze yup drive way to go scare off he bugers from an alarm call..so they send me off to the nice workmans comp doctor guy. He felt really felt sorry for me and gave me a month off to fiddle around on light duty..go get massages from the cuties at the rehab place etc. He did an ex-ray of my back. He say your lower back looks good..but your upper backs looks like caca. I of course axed him why is that. He say..its because of that big belly you been carrying around all these years. He was also a fat guy so I resisted punching him out for being mouthy..lol.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TG said:


> Being healthy and physically fit is the best prep


yes, because having extra food and water is SOO OVERRATED

being fat is no guarantee of dying early just like being fit and skinny means you live longer..

do not get me wrong.. being fit is great - hell i spent most of my life in the military

BUT when it comes to prepping it is not even in the top 5 of important things...

water is #1
Food is #2
Shelter is #3
Security #4
Medical #5

everything after #1 can and might change based on the situation... IE shelter might move up if it is -20 degrees


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> yes, because having extra food and water is SOO OVERRATED
> 
> being fat is no guarantee of dying early just like being fit and skinny means you live longer..
> 
> ...


I said absolutely nothing about all the other types of preps but thanks for the list 
I lived through the crash and chaos of Soviet Union, not ignorant.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

TG said:


> I said absolutely nothing about all the other types of preps but thanks for the list
> I lived through the crash and chaos of Soviet Union, not ignorant.


you said that being FIT was the most important... I was just debating/arguing with you


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

> Well I got a lumbar strain at work one time. Very painful if you ever had one. Walking up a froze yup drive way to go scare off he bugers from an alarm call..so they send me off to the nice workmans comp doctor guy. He felt really felt sorry for me and gave me a month off to fiddle around on light duty..go get massages from the cuties at the rehab place etc. He did an ex-ray of my back. He say your lower back looks good..but your upper backs looks like caca. I of course axed him why is that. He say..its because of that big belly you been carrying around all these years. He was also a fat guy so I resisted punching him out for being mouthy..lol.


I had my spine fused from my lower neck down to my upper lumbar. Below that my lumbar is jacked anyway. So I ended up obese.

Then my father, who had been suffering from type 2 diabetes and congestive heart failure had a heart attack. I was a first responder and that experience kind of messed me up - then I couldn't eat junk food because I knew I was turning into my dad. Over the course of the next year I gradually lost 70 lbs.

I'll never go back. Never.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Being fit is a priority, and one that takes nothing away from other preparations. 
An out of shape body is less efficient and feeds into an inefficient mind. 
By the way, the body will burn muscle before it burns fat, so there isn't a good reason for obesity.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

When a REAL emergency situation happens, be prepared to find yourself alone, outgunned or with your kids and supplies in your arms or on your back, having to walk or move in your wheelchair for 10 kilometres per day, it's really worth being prepared for that unless you plan on dying no matter what, surrounded by your supplies.
Think about Europeans during WW2, many already had all types of stores but Germans came and they had to become refugees with their families. 
Being physically fit (I did not say skinny) is the best prep, it always will be.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

zachthemac said:


> I had my spine fused from my lower neck down to my upper lumbar. Below that my lumbar is jacked anyway. So I ended up obese.
> 
> Then my father, who had been suffering from type 2 diabetes and congestive heart failure had a heart attack. I was a first responder and that experience kind of messed me up - then I couldn't eat junk food because I knew I was turning into my dad. Over the course of the next year I gradually lost 70 lbs.
> 
> I'll never go back. Never.


Great story. Thanks for sharing. Have had the dubious honor to be the first responder on quite a few heart events over the years. Will agree..its normally old fat guys. I am an raw vegan at heart. You ever tired that? I got on it solid for six months one time. Hit my ideal boy weight shortly..was never hungry..full of energy etc. I did cheat a bit and had one pig out day a week to catch up on the B vitamins..ice cream and cookies etc. Had this yankee guy who was a Dr. Atkins fan. I cleaned his clock on weight loss. Fresh fruit for breakfast is a great way to start. A banana and an orange for beakfast makes a person good to go till way after lunch. I did also cheat a bit since if I was still hugry after the leafy green salad I would knock out some beans and cornbread. Beans is what made out Old Testament hero of the faith named Daniel so astute ya know? They called em plusses back in his day. When it looks bleak I will go back over and confess I have been imprudent and ask for forgiveness for being an evil old meat eater. Few wacky tree huggers over there but also some nice helpful Christians. 
Living and Raw Foods Community Support


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Wacky tree huggers haha :vs_laugh: @bigwheel


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Petty sure Alfgore hangs out over there. How come Putin let the Cowboys get beat by the Peckers? That was not very nice.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Petty sure Alfgore hangs out over there. How come Putin let the Cowboys get beat by the Peckers? That was not very nice.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ahhh that's right, Putin strikes again haha


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

zachthemac said:


> Mad respect to ya'all who have been posting here for years.


Damn Zach .... go easy on us here now ya hear? :vs_lol:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree being fit is important, yeah you need stores and skills to use your bro'ed out SCAR momma bought you, but if you are a fat body or a skinny twig who cant hump your school books across campus you will die.

Rommel was right when he said plans never survive first contact, your sweet BOL can be overran, your Happy Meal Team 6 skills you got from reading the Ranger Bible can fail...like @TG said you have to be prepared to get your ass out of dodge.

Good post man, welcome to the funhouse

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

See? We can be nice!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> See? We can be nice!! :vs_laugh:


Well, sometimes


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whata guy. Wished he was on our side. Course Rommel would have made us a great General back in the Big War. So..some things are not meant to be. They claim it took a brave man to be a coward in Stalin's army. That could cause a bullet wound to the head.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

ok weight loss : I have lost 278 lbs. in two and half years , all I did was do what my doctor told me to do , eat protean 7 oz. , veggies 6 oz. , per meal three times aday , two snacks aday =fruit , nuts , protein bar , no starch , no soda , drink 96 oz. of water a day , and I can have 10 oz. of oj aday . so do your preps on that if that's how you have to eat .


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..thats a bunch. Congrats. Did you already give away all the fat boy clothes?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I lost 115 pounds back in the 90's... she lives in california now


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Are you picking on Mish?


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

Targetshooter said:


> ok weight loss : I have lost 278 lbs. in two and half years , all I did was do what my doctor told me to do , eat protean 7 oz. , veggies 6 oz. , per meal three times aday , two snacks aday =fruit , nuts , protein bar , no starch , no soda , drink 96 oz. of water a day , and I can have 10 oz. of oj aday . so do your preps on that if that's how you have to eat .


Wow that's amazing! I bet you feel like a completely new man.


----------



## zachthemac (Jan 17, 2017)

TG said:


> See? We can be nice!! :vs_laugh:


I knew we'd get along - we're cut from the same cloth. And we'll all be watching the news like hawks tomorrow.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Y'all picking on fat guys have hurt my feelings. I'm going to my safe space.
Tell the new guy I said "Hi," but he's a bully.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Y'all picking on fat guys have hurt my feelings. I'm going to my safe space.
> Tell the new guy I said "Hi," but he's a bully.


awww No one is picking on fat guys


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

TG said:


> awww No one is picking on fat guys


Speak for yourself I got banned from HuffPo and Slate on twitter for fat shaming 

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> awww No one is picking on fat guys


Good thing, some of them are armed. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh! If not bad enough the new guy is giving me an inferiority complex, now the special forces guy is admitting he's a fat shamer.

The only consolation I have is that the tears I weep are taking off some water weight.
Thanks, meanies....:vs_sob:



:vs_smirk::vs_smirk::vs_smirk::devil:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Oh! If not bad enough the new guy is giving me an inferiority complex, now the special forces guy is admitting he's a fat shamer.
> 
> The only consolation I have is that the tears I weep are taking off some water weight.
> Thanks, meanies....:vs_sob:
> ...


haha I love your sense of humor


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

TG said:


> haha I love your sense of humor


Careful....

If you're too nice, you'll be accused of being a chubby chaser!:vs_lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Careful....
> 
> If you're too nice, you'll be accused of being a chubby chaser!:vs_lol:


I had to google that term, thanks for the mental image


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@TG, anything I can do to expand your English language experience, just let me know.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> View attachment 36146


I knew it! I just knew those pesky ruskies where involved in the Dallas loss. Damn you, Damn you Putin! :vs_mad:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> awww No one is picking on fat guys


There's a line of T shirts made by this Company:
http://www.bewild.com/didoawt.html


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

zachthemac said:


> Wow that's amazing! I bet you feel like a completely new man.


Yes I do , but I have one more operation to have , get rid of the extra skin and that will happen in the next few months .


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

zachthemac said:


> Because how much will your 500 lbs of food or 10k rounds of ammo help if you die a month into SHTF because you don't have insulin.


My thousands of pounds of food and my thousands of rounds of ammo will help others if I die. My point is, it is not all about me... it is about family and friends. But I do agree with your post and came to that same conclusion once my left knee started hurting last year. Getting old is a bitch but being too heavy just makes it worse... much worse. I've lost 20 lbs since Thanksgiving.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

there is a difference between being fit and being lean... in a true SHTF long-term scenario, the vast majority will not have the time or supplies to burn calories to stay in top physical shape.. but the forced diet and required daily activity will make everyone lean... yes, those that require insulin will die..... but those that are overweight and not yet needing it will drop the weight and survive.. go on a forced diet at 150 lbs and at 350 lbs....... which one will last longer? yea the 350lb guy will struggle for a week or so adjusting, but the body will consume the same calories from both individuals to survive.... one guy has a bigger storage tank..lol


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

why burn calories running 5 miles every day when the calories and water consumed are precious and worth dying for? the simple tasks at hand necessary to maintain survival (gardening, patrols, harvesting, cutting/gathering firewood, hunting, hauling water, etc..) will consume more than enough calories vs what you will be consuming to render a fitness routine obsolete..


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Did my time on the treadmill today. Also, the cake I made yesterday to celebrate the inauguration was sugar free devils food with sugar free icing (they used splenda) and it tastes just like the real deal.


----------

